
2011 is year of the Server-Side JavaScript - joshuacc
http://labnotes.org/2010/12/29/2011-is-year-of-the-server-side-javascript/
======
lazyjeff
You didn't mention the biggest benefit of server-side javascript -- you get
Javascript on client, server, and database. You can pass JSON objects from
client to server using Socket.IO and then just save them in MongoDB with ease.
You can reuse code between client and server. It's simply fantastic.

------
dantheta
Ah, I remember server-side javascript the first time it came around. I seem to
remember that it was available as part of Netscape's webserver. I was using it
in an electronic publishing project in 1999.

I dare say that the new incarnation is considerably different ... or at least,
I hope so.

------
foljs
Judging from the general instability of node.js and company, I say, it's not.

